# Volviendome loco con tda2050



## horacio (Jul 21, 2010)

que tal compañeros ...el motivo de este mensaje es comentarles una falla de un amplificador de bajo marca electrovox (silver series) que me esta volviendo loco. lleva dos placas internamente una es el pre y la otra es la etapa amplificadora... la etapa de amplificacion lleva dos tda2050 en modo bridge. el problema es que uno de ellos se quema al encender el ampli. la verdad esta falla me desubica bastante, pues no encuentro el motivo..los tda estan alimentados con +-25v....revise toooodos los electroliticos, revise que no hubiesen resistencias abiertas o desvalorizadas....medi  la salida del pre con el osciloscopio y esta todo ok.....por lo que he leido puede que uno de los tda este autooscilando. pero no se porque!!!! los componentes criticos de realimentacion tienen valores correctos....no se si seran tdas truchos.....no se si puede llegar a ser demasiada tension para los tda(aunque de fabrica vino asi).... medi el riple de la fuente y todo ok(10mV) etc etc......a alguien le paso algo parecido???? es increible que algo tan sencillo me este volviendo loco:enfadado:....si alguien necesita fotos pidanmelas y las subo....gracias!!!!!

pd: la etapa amplificadora es marca decoud modelo ps215


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2010)

La tensión de +/-25 es la tensión límite que soporta el TDA2050. Si a eso le sumás que hay una parva de TDA2050 completamente truchos en los comercios...es una combinación hermosa para hacerlos volar sin motivo aparente.
Por otra parte, tenés que asegurarte que con esa tensión de alimentación la resistencia nominal del parlante NO SEA INFERIOR a 7 ohms, por que los vas a volar...cuando logrés que funcionen...


----------



## horacio (Jul 22, 2010)

aha ahi esta el problema entonces. el parlante medido con el ohmetro del tester marca 6.5 ohms. y encima con esa alimentacion ,hacen un coctel explosivo. muchas gracias ezavala....que me recomendarias hacer??? un trafo nuevo? o hacer un regulador de tension bastante grandecito?.....esto es industria argentina,,,,,y despues nos quejamos de los chinos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2010)

Naa....6.5 ohms está al límite, pero si conseguís los *TDA2050 ORIGINALES* es probable que logres que funcione un buen tiempo más. El próximo paso es bajar un poco la tensión de alimentación a +/-22V que lo podés lograr con un trafo de 15+15V y de unos 5 Amp...pero ya vas a gastar mas de la cuenta...y vas a perder un poquito de potencia.


----------



## cesarco (Ago 17, 2010)

horacio, quisiera saber como solucionaste tu problema, por que yo estoy con el mismo problema, tengo un equipo decoud que lleva 2 TDA2040 y apenas lo prendo se prende fuego unos de los integrado, y para colmos tenia una R.  que no estaba marcada en la serigrafia de la placa,  cortaron la pista que de la salida y le pusieron una R de 4.7 homs 5w el parlantes de de 4 homs, pero yo he rebisado todo, cambiado los electroliticos y como no tiene mucho que medir saque  uno por uno los componentes  medi y nada, no  puedo dar solucion a éste aplificador, ya cambie como 4 pares de integradosTDA2040 y 2 pares de TDA 2050, espero tu respuesta gracias.


----------



## angel36 (Ago 17, 2010)

toma en cuenta lo que dice ezaballa.... fijate la tencion y los tda la mayoria son truchazos.... asi q*UE* tene en cuenta eso cambia de proveedor...


----------



## masaru (Ago 25, 2010)

hola , no quiero que lo tomen a mal ,y parece una obviedad pero si esta alimentado con tension + y - la carcaza esta conectada al pin 3 por lo tanto , lleva mica y niple.


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Ago 25, 2010)

bueno hace poco me encontre tirado un transformador que me entrega 18-0-18 en corriente alterna y quiero armar un amplificador de dos canales con el tda2050 mi pregunta es si este transformador me funcionaria o me quemaria los integrados pregunto esto porque cuando rectifique estos 18v se elevarian como a 26 mas o menos? el data de este integrado me dice que funciona hasta con 24 v max pero no se si estos 24v son los que debe entregar el transformador sin rectificar o ya rectificado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2010)

¿A vos te parece que el Datasheet se refiera a tensión alterna antes de rectificar y filtrar, si el integrado funciona con continua?


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Ago 25, 2010)

> ¿A vos te parece que el Datasheet se refiera a tensión alterna antes de  rectificar y filtrar, si el integrado funciona con continua?




mmm si si tienes razon gracias por responder, pregunte si servia!!! porque como vez en el circuito me piden un transformador de 17-0-17 y queria saber si podia utilizar uno de 18-0-18 era todo de nuevo gracias por responder!!!


----------



## DOMITEC (Ago 25, 2010)

Yo he tenido problemas con amplificador y la mejor manera de solucionar a sido preparar en el protoboard el mismo circuito totalmente aislado y con componentes nuevos y alli se te revelan multiples errores que uno comete...
con respecto a los transformadores de menos de 24 voltios continuos se deben ponerle carga y la mejor manera de probarlos es con un bonbillo de camion esos de 24 voltios... ninguna fuente debe ser probada sin carga por que sino tendran tensiones irregulares... 
saludos.


----------



## frankmaz (Ago 26, 2010)

mira yo hice una potencia con 2 tda 2050 (mono) y otra con 2 tda 2040 (mono) que las saque de este foro y siempre se me quemaba un integrado o hacia un ruido el parlante. y lo solucione aislando el disipador (que no toque masa) y colocandole un jack de salida aislado (plastico).
ahora suena perfecto.


----------



## loockito (Oct 21, 2013)

Hola a todos, he tenido el mismo problema que se comenta con los tda2050.
Hice el amplificador con el circuito que subió alfonsoj2021, me funcionó perfecto: como no contaba con un transformador con tap central, lo hice con un circuito que hace la "conversión", de una fuente simple, a la que requería. Lo estuve probando toda una noche y funcionaba todo bien. Al día siguiente lo quise usar de nuevo, pero se oía un chasquido al girar el potenciómetro del volumen, también quedaba con un sonido de fondo, una especie de hummm; al hacerlo funcionar seguía el molesto ruido, algo se disimulaba al darle toda la potencia...sin embargo de pronto se me quemó el tda2050 del canal izquierdo...colapsó en la pata 4. Luego se me quemó la resistencia de 4.7 Ohm. Reemplacé la resistencia y cambié todos los condensadores (ya que no tenía modo de medirlos) y tambien el integrado. Lo probé nuevamente y de nuevo se calentaba la resistencia de ese canal. El otro canal seguía funcionando bien. La fuente me entrega +-23V a 3 amperes. (usé un transfo nuevo que ya tenía) No sé a que se debe. Al buscar info, me di cuenta que el TDA2050 era de los originales, debido a que al destruirlo no tenía las típicas señales: no había pasta blanca y el chip era de los grandes....en fin...¿a qué de deberá el problema?



Debo decir que solo soy un aficionado al que le gusta la electrónica...diciendo esto, bueno, siguiendo con el problema, desistí de ese circuito e intenté hacer el ampli para una fuente simple (ya que el problema persistía y no dí con la solución del ampli anterior, siempre se me quemaba la misma resistencia y el TDA2050 se calentaba, teniendo todo aislado con mica, etc) para ello hice el circuito del datasheet, alimentando el circuito con +23v, haciendo dos canales (con la posibilidad que lo podría usar con 12v para colocarlo a futuro en un auto) pero me sucedió lo mismo: al probarlo funcionó perfecto, pero con la diferencia que la potencia se redujo a la mitad de lo que daba con el circuito anterior y el sonido no era tan nítido como antes. Luego, al día siguiente, al probarlo, se me quemaron las dos resistencias de 2,2 ohm, las de los dos canales. Los parlantes estan dentro de las especificaciones...ignoro que es lo que he hecho mal...En este segundo circuito no se me han quemado (a simple vista) los TDA2050 pero de nuevo el volumen "salta" de mínimo a "máximo" con un giro pequeño del pote...En esta oportunidad, sólo cambié las resistencias, y puse unas que tenía a mano, de más potencia, las cuales se calientan....Pasa lo siguiente: Lo enciendo, pongo un tema y comienzo a subir el volumen, pero al pasar la mitad y llegando a su máxima potencia se oye un zumbido, que persiste con o sin señal de audio...las resistencias se calientan y tambien los TDA2050...Otra cosa que ocurre es que si le doy audio y lo coloco a 1/4 de volumen, se oye relativamente bien, pero al tocar con el dedo la entrada de señal de audio, se reinicia el zumbido que adquiere al darle todo el volumen....esto pasa al tocar la entrada derecha e izquierda de manera independiente....¿cuál será el problema? espero que me puedan guiar a solucionarlo, y no quedar con la incertidumbre de que todo lo que "haga" deje un amplio margen de dudas de no saber si funcionará o se dañará sin haberle sacado el mínimo probecho...les agradezco de antemano....saludos y estaré pendiente a lo que me digan....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2013)

loockito dijo:


> Luego se me quemó la resistencia de 4.7 Ohm.


 
Si se calienta , recalienta , o quema dicha resistencia , implica que está oscilando. Hay mucha información en el Foro sobre ese problema 

Consejo : Tratá de describir el problema en pocas palabras , en general la gente no está dispuesta a leer tanto 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...orosdeelectronica.com/&ref=&ss=2625j1467271j7


Saludos !


----------



## loockito (Oct 22, 2013)

Gracias por el consejo Dosmetros, investigaré más...y seré más breve...saludos


----------



## FrankLopez (Oct 25, 2013)

Hola prueba con el LM1875 comenta saludos


----------



## loockito (Oct 25, 2013)

Gracias FrankLopez por responder. Intentaré en la semana probar con el LM1875. De todos modos no quisiera quedarme con la incertidumbre de lo que ocurre con los TDA2050. Dosmetros me decía que mi circuíto puede que tenga oscilaciones. He tratado de ver el motivo, pero realmente no lo logro descubrir. Algo hace que se me quemen las resistencias de 2,2 Ohm, intuyo que el problema va más allá de reemplazarlas. Seguiré averiguando. Muchas gracias por tu interés, saludos y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2013)

Cual diseño de impreso estás usando ?


----------



## loockito (Oct 25, 2013)

Hola Dosmetros, primero usé el diseño impreso de "construya su video rockola" es similar al que ha puesto alfonsoj2021 en el #10. Luego usé uno basado en el data, pero busqué en internet un pcb que ya haya funcionado. Si me deja el foro, subiré imagenes. Gracias por tu interés... 



Aún el foro no me deja poner imágenes... (por lo visto, no podré subirlas desde mi PC...sólo me daría la opción de algún vínculo web) Creo que luego de este mensaje, podré dar los links de los circuitos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2013)

Si podés ! tenés que picar en "mas opciones"

Éste está super probado :




Amplificador con TDA20x0 - LM7815 Simple 3.0.pdf

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/


----------



## loockito (Oct 25, 2013)

Gracias Dosmetros. A ver si sube la foto. Aca el circuíto usado en el primer Amplificador, en donde se me quemaba la resistencia de 4,7 Ohm del canal derecho (y también se quemó el TDA)



Acá las imágenes del segundo circuíto. Me basé en el datasheet del TDA. El circuíto lo saqué de Taringa. En él había una resistencia en paralelo a la salida de 56 (Ohm, supongo) la cual no coloqué porque no estaba en el Data. Los dos amplificadores (el de la video rockola y este de Taringa), funcionaron bien toda una noche, pero al día siguiente colapsaron. En este circuíto, se me quemaron ambas resistencias, de los dos canales, de 2,2 Ohm. Los TDA a simple vista no se quemaron.

Revisaré lo que me enviaste, Dosmetros, a ver que pasa...quizas este finde arme alguno. (de todos modos aun tengo los TDA  )

Muchas gracias y disculpa mi inexperiencia en el foro...


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 26, 2022)

¡Hola a todos! Es un gusto formar parte de este foro, y deseo agradecer a quienes comparten sus experiencias, conocimientos y consejos, ya que sumaron ayuda para encontrar la solución a lo que me ocurrió. Agradezco la motivación de mi Amigo de España Manuel Prieto Delgado.

Tal vez a alguien le pueda servir que informe cómo lo solucioné. Esto no pretende ser un tutorial, solo comparto mi experiencia. Perdón, será algo extenso, pero hay jóvenes que están dando sus primeros pasos, etc. quienes quieren reparar uno similar, etc.

Hace menos de una semana me dieron en parte de pago un amplificador Decoud RS26 en perfecto estado estético, funcionando.

PERO, a cualquier volumen, solo cuando sonaba el instrumento, se escuchaba un ruido, como a fritura.

No lo había tenido ni un día, solo horas... El asunto es que subí algo el volumen, y a los pocos minutos dejó de sonar y se escuchaba un importante ruido “MMMM”, y lo apagué.

Lo desarmé, medí todos los diodos, las resistencias y los capacitores, ninguna medición me llamó la atención.

Seguramente se preguntará más de uno. ¿Y no mediste el integrado de potencia? Sí, ya comento los detalles.

Me costó bastante poder identificarlo. Estaba pintado, supongo que con marcador indeleble negro. Con un trapito y alcohol puro, luego de varias pasadas, con buena iluminación y lupa, pude leer la muy levemente visible nomenclatura: MS TDA 2050 CZOCO KX MAR 150.

Conseguí para el reemplazo un UTC TDA2050L 82 SMTF.

El integrado del Preamplificador no estaba pintado, pero también costó mucho poder identificarlo: RC 4136. Solo lo comento porque se suele consultar qué integrado es, que es ilegible, etc.

Hasta aquí el relevamiento de lo que había pasado: El integrado tenía en corto las patas 4 y 5.

Ahora había que solucionarlo, prestando atención a qué sucedió. Es entonces cuando agradecí formar parte del foro. Encontré que alguien comentó que tenía un ruido similar, que se le quemó el integrado, etc. Lo solucionó “aislando” el TDA2050, y regulando la tensión, si no recuerdo mal.

En este amplificador, el chasis del integrado está apoyado directamente, sin aislamiento, en un gran disipador, sujeto por un perfil atornillado. Por lo tanto, los 22 voltios que entran en la pata 3 del integrado, están en TODO el disipador.


Antes de sacar el integrado, con el multímetro medí la tensión que lo alimentaba: 42 voltios entre las patas 3 y 5, por lo tanto, estaba trabajando con + y - 21 voltios. Entiendo que no está mal, ya que soporta hasta 25 voltios.

Medí la tensión alterna que entrega el transformador con carga, 15,5 en cada bobinado.

Aplicando un poco de teoría rápida: 15,5 x 1,41 = 21,85 voltios de continua. Había coherencia entre las dos mediciones. Por lo tanto, no estimé necesario regular esa tensión.

Entonces, ¿por qué se quemó? Un dato importante: Al desarmar el amplificador, pude apreciar que ese integrado alguna vez fue reemplazado, era evidente al ver las soldaduras. También se ve un fogonazo en la zona de los diodos rectificadores.

Pensando el momento en el que dejó de funcionar, creo que se debió a fallas en la disipación del calor. Se quemó cuando estaba tocando a un volumen importante, y solo lo pude hacer durante un par de minutos.

Vuelvo un poco al diseño del sistema de disipación. Creo que podría ser mucho mejor. Tal vez sea injusto, y Decoud diseñó un sistema efectivo, que a mí no me convenció.

Adapté el diseño original de disipación a mi necesidad de querer aislar el integrado para eliminar el ruido, siguiendo el consejo del forero, y mejorar el contacto térmico entre el chasis del integrado y el disipador, pero sin contacto eléctrico.

Para poder sujetar el integrado con la mica, mediante tornillo, tuerca y niples ...




... hice un agujero en el disipador que sujeta la plaqueta...




... y otro agujero en un segundo disipador que se atornilla al primero, considerando que el niple debía pasar por ese agujero.


De esta forma, podría tener los tres elementos aislados entre sí: Chasis integrado, Disipador y Tormillo y Tuerca.
Con el integrado quemado hice una prueba "sin pasta térmica". Se mantenía todo aislado.







Armé el conjunto: Primero coloqué los niples en el disipador y en el integrado.
Luego Apliqué pasta térmica (especial para microprocesadores de computación EDITO: MALA IDEA, ver comentario Dr. Zoidberg) sobre el disipador y ubiqué la mica...



... apliqué pasta térmica el chasis del integrado...



... y sujeté todo con el tornillo y la tuerca.



Luego de armar todo, verifiqué que no hubiera continuidad entre ninguno de los tres elementos, y así resultó. Todo estaba completamente aislado.

Atornillé todo en la plaqueta y soldé el integrado, sin apuro, una pata por vez y esperar, para no recalentarlo. Aunque luego cuando esté en funcionamiento soportará algo de calor. Pero al menos, por protocolo, evitamos calentar los componentes en general.



Atormillé el disipador posterior, dejando todo armado.



Finalmente llegó el momento de probarlo: Funcionó. EL ruido a fritura desapareció por completo. Se escucha muy bien. Lo probé unos cuántos minutos a un volumen importante y sí el disipador se entibió.

Un dato, al menos para mí interesante: El diseño del chasis del amplificador contempla tres agujeros por los que a través de uno, se puede acceder a las 5 patas del integrado, e inclusive poder tocar con un dedo el disipador. Con esto, no es necesario desarmar nada para poder tocar el disipador.



Además, la plaqueta se sujeta al gabinete mediante los tornillos de los potenciómetros y de los jack. Pero, el conjunto disipador, si bien es de aluminio tiene su peso. Por eso, midiendo la altura adecuada, corté dos rodajas de un corcho, las pinté de negro y las puse como patas para que ahí apoye el conjunto disipador.



Bueno, tal vez a alguien le resulte útil, lo ayude con alguna reparación. Inclusive, si alguien tiene este equipo, podría verificar cómo está armado, y mejorar lo que pueda creer necesario.

Un gusto formar parte del foro, saludos a todos. Gabriel.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2022)

gabriel8763 dijo:


> Apliqué pasta térmica (*especial para microprocesadores de computación*)


Eso es una mala idea, ya que esa pasta térmica contiene partículas de plata que la vuelven conductora de electricidad.
Limpiá bien en los alrededores del chip para evitar el contacto entre grasas de distintas caras de la mica.
Y la próxima vez usá la grasa siliconada común para montaje de dispositivos de potencia.


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 26, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso es una mala idea, ya que esa pasta térmica contiene partículas de plata que la vuelven conductora de electricidad.
> Limpiá bien en los alrededores del chip para evitar el contacto entre grasas de distintas caras de la mica.
> Y la próxima vez usá la grasa siliconada común para montaje de dispositivos de potencia.


¡Gracias por el dato! Medí bien, no había continuidad. Pero VOY A DAR CRÉDITO a quien sabe. Limpiaré los bordes de la MICA. Esta es la pasta que NO HAY QUE UTILIZAR:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2022)

gabriel8763 dijo:


> Esta es la pasta que NO HAY QUE UTILIZAR


Ahhhh...es una Artic MX-4 !!!! Esa no tiene plata....o al menos no lo dice. Pero por las dudas, limpiá la mica...y usá la de Electronica Delta que vale 10 veces menos!!!


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 27, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahhhh...es una Artic MX-4 !!!! Esa no tiene plata....o al menos no lo dice. Pero por las dudas, limpiá la mica...y usá la de Electronica Delta que vale 10 veces menos!!!


¡Gracias Dr. Zoidberg! Esta pasta la tenía, pero el dato de Electrónica Delta es excelente, ¡gracias!
Para disipar dudas, además de calor... , busqué y comparto las especificaciones que informa el distribuidor oficial en Argentina:

_*Pasta Térmica Arctic Mx-4 8gr.*_
_ALTO RENDIMIENTO - ORIGINAL_​_La Pasta Térmica *ARCTIC MX-4* es ideal para todo tipo de coolers, mejora la disipación térmica en CPU, Chipset o GPU y no es eléctricamente conductivo. La consistencia del MX-4 está diseñada para una aplicación sencilla, una conductividad térmica superior y una gran durabilidad. Con su fórmula, el MX-4 garantiza una disipación de calor excepcional de los componentes y admite la estabilidad necesaria para llevar su sistema al límite. La Pasta Térmica ARCTIC MX-4 está compuesta de micropartículas de carbono que conducen a una conductividad térmica extremadamente alta. Garantiza que el calor generado por la CPU o GPU se disipa de manera rápida y eficiente. Excelente en rendimiento, MX-4 es el mejor compañero para overclockers y entusiastas.

>>> CONSIDERADA COMO LA PASTA TÉRMICA NÚMERO 1 EN TODO EL MUNDO <<<
+++ Ideal para aplicar en PS4 +++_
_Características:_​_• MUY SENCILLO DE APLICAR: Con una consistencia ideal, el MX-4 es muy fácil de usar, incluso para principiantes.

• APLICACIÓN SEGURA: La Pasta Térmica ARCTIC MX-4 NO contiene partículas metálicas y NO es conductor eléctrico, por lo que no queda riesgo de cortocircuito y ofrece más protección al CPU y las tarjetas VGA. A diferencia del compuesto de plata y cobre, garantiza que el contacto con cualquier pasador eléctrico no ocasione daños de ningún tipo.

• ALTA DURABILIDAD: A diferencia del compuesto térmico de metal y silicio, el rendimiento del MX-4 no se ve comprometido con el paso del tiempo. Una vez aplicado, no necesita aplicarlo una segunda vez, ya que durará al menos 8 años._
_Especificaciones técnicas:_​_• Conductividad Eléctrica: NO.
• Conductividad Térmica: 8,5W/(mK).
• Viscosidad: 870._
_• Densidad Específica: 2,5gr/cm³._

 Reitero mi agradecimiento por formar parte de este foro, Gabriel.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 27, 2022)

gabriel8763 dijo:


> Antes de sacar el integrado, con el multímetro medí la tensión que lo alimentaba: *42 voltios entre las patas 3 y 5, por lo tanto, estaba trabajando con + y - 21 voltios. Entiendo que no está mal, ya que soporta hasta 25 voltios.*
> 
> Medí la tensión alterna que entrega el transformador con carga, 15,5 en cada bobinado.
> 
> ...



Correcto el *TDA2050 aguanta 50V de punta a punta si es simétrica es de 25+25*, pero ojo sacrificando todos los graves yo use el TDA2050 con 36+36 con un capacitor de *4,7μF/100V *en la salida. En el caso que menciona el recambio cuidado que hay muuuucha falsificación de este integrado que internamente corresponde a un *TDA2030*

saludos y éxitos


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 27, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Correcto el *TDA2050 aguanta 50V de punta a punta si es simétrica es de 25+25*, pero ojo sacrificando todos los graves yo use el TDA2050 con 36+36 con un capacitor de *4,7μF/100V *en la salida. En el caso que menciona el recambio cuidado que hay muuuucha falsificación de este integrado que internamente corresponde a un *TDA2030*
> 
> saludos y éxitos


Gracias Don Plaquetín. 
He leído que hay integrados "truchos, falsificados, etc". 
¿Cómo los reconozco? Ni idea tengo de cómo darme cuenta si es genuino o falso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2022)

gabriel8763 dijo:


> ¿Cómo los reconozco? Ni idea tengo de cómo darme cuenta si es genuino o falso.


Fácil: están discontinuados hace mas de 10 años, y si conseguís alguno que funcione y no sea falso podés darte por muy suertudo.
Ultimamente se están usando los LM1875 que tienen mejor perfomance y son compatibles pin-a-pin.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 27, 2022)

gabriel8763 dijo:


> Me costó bastante conseguir el TDA2050


Quizas de algun desguace, pero es muy probable que lo hayan tirado por justamente quemarse el TDA20xx...

Hoy en dia se recomienda el LM1875, como dice el Doc, o realizar de forma discreta.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 27, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por que es el hilo que el escogió para hacer su consulta, tal como lo establecen las reglas del foro.
> Yo no veo problema ni dá para bardearlo por cumplir la normativa.
> Deberías pedir que eliminen tu post...
> 
> ...


Doctor , me refería y me preguntaba respecto al que inicio el post hace años, no a la entrada reciente.  🥴


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 28, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Fácil: están discontinuados hace mas de 10 años, y si conseguís alguno que funcione y no sea falso podés darte por muy suertudo.
> Ultimamente se están usando los LM1875 que tienen mejor perfomance y son compatibles pin-a-pin.


Muachas gracias. Perdón, creí que había respondido y agradecido ayer. No sabía que el LM1875 es el reemplazo directo.
Gracias, pero, ¡espero no necesitar reemplazarlo! 


DJ T3 dijo:


> Quizas de algun desguace, pero es muy probable que lo hayan tirado por justamente quemarse el TDA20xx...
> 
> Hoy en dia se recomienda el LM1875, como dice el Doc, o realizar de forma discreta.


Gracias también. Como mencioné en mi agradecimiento anterior al Dr Zoidberg, ni idea de que el LM1875 reemplaza al TDA2050.
Inclusive, habré buscado mal, porque al costarme tanto conseguirlo, no encontré el dato del reemplazo.
El que conseguí, lo compré nuevo, no usado. Espero que sea genuino. Adjunto una foto.
Estuve tocando un poco ayer, otro poco hoy, pero con auriculares, era tarde, y no tengo a dónde irme si me echan: .
No se calentó el disipador. Es muy práctico ese agujero que tiene el chasis justo debajo del integrado. Adjunto una foto.
Porque, con el amplificador armado, se  toca perfectamente el disipador, y se puede apreciar si está caliente, tibio, etc.
Inclusive, si hubiera que reemplazar el integrado, no es necesario quitar la plaqueta del gabinete, se puede acceder con el soldador.
En breve comento sobre el valor de los potenciómetros.
¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 28, 2022)

gabriel8763 dijo:


> ni idea de que el LM1875 reemplaza al TDA2050.


Ojo con eso, el LM1875 no reemplaza directo, pero si tiene las mismas disposiciones de pines (encapsulado PENTAWATT), siempre mira los datasheets.



gabriel8763 dijo:


> conseguirlo, no encontré el dato del reemplazo.
> El que conseguí, lo compré nuevo, no usado. Espero que sea genuino. Adjunto una foto.


Lamentablemente no parece original, peeeero no quiere decir que no funcione, sino que tienes que tener cuidado con los voltajes maximos, el volumen maximo y no bajar de la impedancia recomendada


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Ojo con eso, el LM1875 no reemplaza directo, pero si tiene las mismas disposiciones de pines (encapsulado PENTAWATT), siempre mira los datasheets


Yo he reemplazado los TDA20x0 por LM1875 y son 100% compatibles pin-a-pin.
Lo unico que hay que agregarle es una resistencia de 1M a la entrada del amplificador completo, entre la entrada del capacitor de entrada y GND, por que si no lo hacés oscila a 500kHz...y sí, está en el datasheet pero no explica para qué. Los TDA no la necesitan...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2022)

Y tiene un poco distinta la ganancia , pero poca cosa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y tiene un poco distinta la ganancia , pero poca cosa.


Pero es la ganancia en lazo abierto, lo cual es bueno si es mayor...


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 29, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Ojo con eso, el LM1875 no reemplaza directo, pero si tiene las mismas disposiciones de pines (encapsulado PENTAWATT), siempre mira los datasheets.
> 
> 
> Lamentablemente no parece original, peeeero no quiere decir que no funcione, sino que tienes que tener cuidado con los voltajes maximos, el volumen maximo y no bajar de la impedancia recomendada


DJ T3, gracias, Sí, estuve consultando el DataSheet del LM1875, y, si no me equivoco, soporta más tensión.
Aparte, sí, mirando el integrado, la "estampa" de la nomenclatura es demasiado buena, da la impresión de no ser auténtico.
Pero funciona. Y coincido en tener mucho cuidado.
Sé cuál es la tensión con la que está funcionando, cómo está aislado eléctricamente del disipador...
El parlante es de 8 ohms, sin dudas.
Espero que no se presenten problemas.
Nuevamente gracias por compartir conocimientos, sugerencias, etc.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo he reemplazado los TDA20x0 por LM1875 y son 100% compatibles pin-a-pin.
> Lo unico que hay que agregarle es una resistencia de 1M a la entrada del amplificador completo, entre la entrada del capacitor de entrada y GND, por que si no lo hacés oscila a 500kHz...y sí, está en el datasheet pero no explica para qué. Los TDA no la necesitan...


Muchas gracias Dr. Zoidberg, sí me habías comentado que es no solo el reemplazo directo, sino que aun es mejor.
Y gracias por el dato de la resistencia para que no oscile, adjunto la imagen que grafica tu aporte:


También adjunto el Data Sheet del LM1875, por si alguien desea consultarlo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 29, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> son 100% compatibles pin-a-pin.


No me refería a eso, sino a que los voltajes no son los mismos para todos los TDA20xx y LM1875, algunos soportan menos voltajes, otros mas, por eso sugerí leer los datasheets.

Asi mismo son compatible pin a pin, fisicamente son iguales (encapsulado PENTAWATTS), y un par de etc mas...


----------



## djyoan (Oct 4, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La tensión de +/-25 es la tensión límite que soporta el TDA2050. Si a eso le sumás que hay una parva de TDA2050 completamente truchos en los comercios...es una combinación hermosa para hacerlos volar sin motivo aparente.
> Por otra parte, tenés que asegurarte que con esa tensión de alimentación la resistencia nominal del parlante NO SEA INFERIOR a 7 ohms, por que los vas a volar...cuando logrés que funcionen...


Según la hoja de datos 4ohms?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 4, 2022)

djyoan dijo:


> Según la hoja de datos 4ohms?



Según los técnicos con mucha experiencia 7 ya es arriesgarse.


----------

